# Kick Ass!



## Bianca (Apr 13, 2010)

Anybody else seen it yet? I loved it. Compared *very* well to the comic with only one or two major alterations for cinema-friendliness. Hit Girl was the star of the show imo, tho Big Daddy's warehouse scene (you'll know it when you see it) complete with the theme from 28 Days Later? Spine-chilling.

I also lol heartily at parents who take their kids to see this.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

I was gonna see this but I saw Dragons instead... Goddamn furries/scalies...


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Might go and see it on opening night friday.


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

I saw it, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Apr 13, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Anybody else seen it yet? I loved it. Compared *very* well to the comic with only one or two major alterations for cinema-friendliness. Hit Girl was the star of the show imo, tho Big Daddy's warehouse scene (you'll know it when you see it) complete with the theme from 28 Days Later? Spine-chilling.
> 
> I also lol heartily at parents who take their kids to see this.



This makes me happypants to hear. Hopefully I can get someone to go with me (everyone seems to be more interested in The Losers). But yes, Loved the comic, and I hear the actress who plays Hit Girl is amazing. She seems like she has a good head on her shoulders, when I saw a interview regarding all the killing shenanigans she gets into, blahblah news mongering, whatever. Hopefully she can get better work then Dakota Fanning (Twilightbleh, Runaways was terrible, and uncomfortablecreepy to watch at points).


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

I need to see it. Looks awesome, but I spent my monies on. . .  Clash of The Titans.
Worse than Indiana Jones 4.

But Kick Ass looks amazing!


----------



## Vintage (Apr 17, 2010)

way cooler than it had any right to be. pacing's kind of weird at times, but enjoyable nonetheless

people complain about violence dished out by an eleven-year-old girl but i notice they were conspicuously absent when brandon soohoo played a drug kingpin in tropic thunder. 

oh, wait, they were complaining about something else.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to see this by the theatre near me won't play it due to the 11-year-old killing people.

._.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> I want to see this by the theatre near me won't play it due to the 11-year-old killing people.
> 
> ._.


That's so silly :X Where do you live?


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 19, 2010)

I loved how they had they 28 Days Later theme stuck in there during Big Daddy's scene, hell the whole movie was put together really well.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 19, 2010)

Bianca said:


> That's so silly :X Where do you live?


Manhattan Kansas.

A college town. ._. Makes no sense.


----------



## gingerninja666 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome movie. *AWESOME!!* I'd say better than The Dark Knight. It did everything right, the acting was marvelous (the actress who plays Hit Girl deserves an oscar btw) and best of all...... It took risks. THANK CHRIST!!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 19, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I loved how they had they 28 Days Later theme stuck in there during Big Daddy's scene, hell the whole movie was put together really well.


_In the House - In a Heartbeat_ is the name of the track. Later on, when Hit Girl is carving shit up with the strobe light? That's another John Murphy track from another movie; _Surface of the Sun_ from the film Sunshine. His music is SO amazing.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

I really want to see it.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Apr 25, 2010)

it totally kicked ass =P great humor, atmospheric soundtrack and alot of senseless violence -> 5 stars rating from me


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2010)

Hit Girl and Big Daddy were awesome.  Wasn't expecting Nicholas Cage though, hahahaha


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

was going to see it but I couldn't


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought it was pretty damn cool. I read the comic after watching the movie and felt it was pretty faithful to the source material minus a scene or two. I think if they kept the ending of the comic it would have been pretty funny.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

My brother keeps going on about this movie, but I'll probably wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------

